# Trim Tabs vs. Smart tabs



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to put trim tabs on my boat. I have narrowed it down to either lenco tabs or Smart Tabs. I can get Smart tabs delivered for about $128.00 or Lenco Tabs for about $465.00 (whole kit/w switches). I just wonder if the adjustable tabs are worth 4X as much? I can definatley see advantages with being able to adjust the tabs to the see condition and I'll probably go with the Lenco tabs. I have searched the forum under "Smart Tabs" and there is some postings, but I would really like some input from someone who has had both. I have never had a boat with trim tabs so my personal experience is zero. But I have heard they are money well spent?


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Smart tabs are garbage. the don't help at all but getting on plane. Get on a buddies boat that has real trim tabs and you will understand what you are paying for. We also sell call for pricing.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the smart tabs on my boat. I agree that "real" trim tabs are better, but I disagree that the smart tabs are garbage. Overall, I have found that my boat comes on plane better and has a better ride angle. I would have rather put adjustable tabs on mine, but I could not justify the expense on my craft. If it were a newer boat, then I would have made another choice.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TMS (1/28/2008)*Smart tabs are garbage. the don't help at all but getting on plane. Get on a buddies boat that has real trim tabs and you will understand what you are paying for. We also sell call for pricing.


I can't back-up TMS's assessment (except that is what I've read) if but for the fact that I've never had experience with "Smart Tabs". I have Bennetts that has been on my boat since 1987. From members experience the customer service can't be beat, even after the warranty runs out. I've heard of them repairing/replace parts for FREE. The ONLY problem I experienced was a bad connection which was corrected in a few minutes. Without them I can't maintain good control of the boat unless everyone on the boat remains in one place after placement of the riders. Finger tip control is great.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

> *SCUBA Junkie (1/28/2008)*I have the smart tabs on my boat. I agree that "real" trim tabs are better, but I disagree that the smart tabs are garbage. Overall, I have found that my boat comes on plane better and has a better ride angle. I would have rather put adjustable tabs on mine, but I could not justify the expense on my craft. If it were a newer boat, then I would have made another choice.




Didn't mean to offend. The smart tabs will get you on plane quicker and hold you on plane at slower speeds. It will also help you keep the bow down a little in choppy seas. You can accomplish the same things with a doel fin ride plate on your lower unit for $40.



How ever only adjustable trim tabs will give the ability to adjust for load problems, seas, speeds, fuel efficiency, and RIDE QUALITY IN ALL CONDITIONS.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I would not buy another pair of smart tabs. They are cheap made, The set I had lasted about 3 months.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (1/28/2008)*I would not buy another pair of smart tabs. They are cheap made, The set I had lasted about 3 months.


All because of your name...okeokeoke


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (1/28/2008)*I would not buy another pair of smart tabs. They are cheap made, The set I had lasted about 3 months.
> ...


:crying


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

No offense taken TMS. I think it really depends on what he wants the tabs to accomplish. If I ever get a new or newer boat, I will most likely get adjustable tabs. I can then get the Bennett Vs. Lenco fight started again. I can't see how someone got only 3 months from smart tabs. Not much to go wrong with them.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *SCUBA Junkie (1/28/2008)* I can't see how someone got only 3 months from smart tabs. Not much to go wrong with them.


When that cheap shock goes out on one side while WOT, alot can go wrong... Trust me. Not trying to cause a pissing match, If yours works for you, I am happy for ya.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Good info to know. I have had mine less than a year, so I really don't know what to expect in the long term.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *SCUBA Junkie (1/28/2008)*Good info to know. I have had mine less than a year, so I really don't know what to expect in the long term.


Not saying that yours will ever do it, But just keep some thing on the boat to tie the other one off in the "up" position so you can get back in. I ended up having to take the good one off to get back inbecause it bent the piss out of the bracket when all the force went to that side..... Like Ron said, Murphy's Law :banghead


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

CHEAP IS CHEAP and cheap is dangerous.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *TMS (1/28/2008)*Smart tabs are garbage. the don't help at all but getting on plane. Get on a buddies boat that has real trim tabs and you will understand what you are paying for. We also sell call for pricing.
> ...


I can back up what TunaMan has to say about Bennett's. Never had Lenco's and probably never will unless they come on a boat I'm interested in. The Bennet's are super simple and foolproof. Their warranty and product support exceeds my greatest expectation. I contacted themthrough another forum site when I had a 15 y/o pump motor that wouldn't run and inquired about a reman. unit. They asked me to return it and sent a brand new one FREE!!! I didn't even have to pay shipping.:clap


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *skiff man99 (1/28/2008)*I wouldn't be taking advise from TMS, from my understanding he isn't even a real mechanic. Not certified atleast.


Surely you're kidding right? He does a lot of warranty work to be a shade tree mechanic.

Even if he wasn't do you only trust and consider "certified" opinions on simple questions?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *skiff man99 (1/28/2008)*I wouldn't be taking advise from TMS, from my understanding he isn't even a real mechanic. Not certified atleast.










Advice from a 18 year old:banghead grow up and learn something.










Are you out of your Fuc***g mind? Just look at how many posts that I (and others) have made....helping others with both boat and automotive help. Ask those that took my advise and see if what I told them was correct. I'm not a "certified" mechanic, just a ex Air Traffic Controller, which in no way has to do with anything mechanic related.

What the hell does "Certified" mean anyway.I speakfrom about 50 years of experience.










TMS keep up the good work...There are always DICKHEADS out there!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I'veused and worked on all of the items mentioned.

Small (bay)boat's a fin or smart tabs are just fine and will serve their purpose.

As for Bennett or Lenco. With Bennett, you won't find any better service out their and they work as published and havefor a very long long time. That's what I have on the Luhrs but the technology is extremely outdated though. The hydraulics in the Bennett's are slow to respond when it comes to how fast some of the boats are today.

The 31' Cape has Lenco's an man are they sweet! They are worth every penny when you get in the seas.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*I want to thank all you "Non Certified" and"Certified" mechanics for giving advise to the many, including myself, yup me (I don't claim to know everything). By giving out FREE advise, I know that money is actually taken out of the pockets of the people in the business.......What a bunch of GREAT guys we have.*

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

By the way it was a "Non Certified" mechanic that diganosed my Exhaust/riser problem in my boat a few years ago....Thanks Scott

:banghead:banghead:bangheadWhy I took your advise, you being "Non Certified" is beyond me


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

If you will go to cwrelectronics.com, use account nbr 250547, pass work 547lan to see the wholesale price for trim tabs, you will find the very best price.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

With the service after the sale and stuff WAY out of warranty. I'm talking 2nd. 3rd or 4th owner of the boat.



You'd be crazy not to buy Bennetts.



This is THE #1 company in the marine industry! Other companies could stand to take a page out of their book.



They have just built some custom tabs for a buddy of mines boat. NO CHARGE and FREE SHIPPING.







I had a solinode problem once. I was going fishing in 2 days. The parts were Overnighted. Free & Free Shipping.


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

It sounds like I may have to re-think the lenco tabs. The bennets are similarly priced. I was just trying to keep the hydraulics out of the picture because of the extra componenets that could fail. Sounds like they are very reliable with good customer support. Now I just gotta figure out when I'm gonna put the hyd motor/reservoir assy.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *orion (1/28/2008)*It sounds like I may have to re-think the lenco tabs. The bennets are similarly priced. I was just trying to keep the hydraulics out of the picture because of the extra componenets that could fail. Sounds like they are very reliable with good customer support. Now I just gotta figure out *when* I'm gonna put the hyd motor/reservoir assy.


*When*...no problem, when you get it...*Where*, now that might be a problem:banghead:bangheadokeoke


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *orion (1/28/2008)*It sounds like I may have to re-think the lenco tabs. The bennets are similarly priced. I was just trying to keep the hydraulics out of the picture because of the extra componenets that could fail. Sounds like they are very reliable with good customer support. Now I just gotta figure out *when* I'm gonna put the hyd motor/reservoir assy.
> ...


Thanks, I'm better at mechanics thanwriting! Spell check only helps spelling, not grammar.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You can and people do actually put the HPU in the console if you like.



All you need to do is contact Bennett and they will send you longer hoses. It can literally go anywhere on the boat within reason. You want it protected.


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

Well after a couple months of head scratching and trying to pick peoples brains on this forumI decided on Lenco 12X9 electric tabs. I finished up the installation today and they look good and they actually worked on the first try. If the sealant is cured by Sunday I hope to get a functionalcheck ride and see how they work and if my $465 was well spent. I want to thank everyone who gave me advice/opinions on this subject... especially <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>"GONE FISHIN' TOO" for sending me pictures of what his installation looked like and "Sequoiha" for wiring advice. Any input on how people use them to to make their ride more comfortable and stuff is appriciated.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well you didn't pick Bennetts, but now you can deal with it. 



Tabs are a feel thing. Linco's move faster than Bennetts, but still the best thing I can tell you is hit the buttons and get off them. Don't just hold them down. A little goes a long way.



Now if you will add a fuel millage meter you will find your watching your speed via GPS , fuel meter as well as the tach. Meantime adjusting the tabs and throttle to find the sweet spot.



I play with mine all the time to get better fuel mileage.


----------

